# Whole House DVR Problems



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

I am still fairly new to Direct. I have the following set up 

- 2 HR24's (1 downstairs and 1 upstairs)
- 1 H 24 (Bedroom)
- Whole House DVR
- Internet Connection Kit

Everything was working great for about 1 month. Now I have one of the HD DVR boxes not being networked. For instance, when I go to system set up I only show 1 HD DVR (downstairs)? I can watch programs that were recorded downstairs in the bedroom - but don't see anything from the upstairs.

For the box that is not connected (Upstairs) - do I just re boot it or do I need to reboot my Router? I can't believe my router is the problem - since I see one of them already. But, just don't want to do the wrong thing and cause bigger problems. 

Please provide me with the steps to fix this?


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yea a RBR, Red Button Reset. On the receiver and I would reset the router to assign new IP adresses.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

I had the exact same problem. In this thread, some of the more experienced posters on the forum talked me through the fix:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184574


----------

